# Goo-inside website



## xyberviper (Oct 14, 2011)

forgive my nubness however I am trying to hack my tp and one of the files I need is located at http://goo-inside.me/roms/cmtouchpad/alpha1/ACMEInstaller.zip which is a site ive never used before.. ive been trying to download the file for a couple hours.. all it does it countdown from 10-0 and then start over. Is this normal? Is it because the server is slammed? Any info would be great! Thanks!


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## xyberviper (Oct 14, 2011)

lol and thats all i needed to do .. /fail thanks


----------

